# Finally Took Delivery



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

It took longer than anticipated but it's finally in the driveway.

Did the Tornado install, caulked the tub, got the memory foam topper w/pillows put in just to get started. We'll be stocking up this week for our maiden voyage next weekend. Should be fun!

A few of the hauler...




























One of the "toy"...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I notice your left awning leg is blocking your dining room window ... doesn't that pose a problem opening the window if the awning is not extended...???

If it does I would have the Dealer install longer awning ....


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> I notice your left awning leg is blocking your dining room window ... doesn't that pose a problem opening the window if the awning is not extended...???


Yep.



> If it does I would have the Dealer install longer awning ....


Any bets on the outcome of that inquiry?


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

After looking at Rollrs45 sig line it appears that his is the exact same way. My guess is that's just the way the 23krs comes.

I really don't see it being a big deal. I mean, the majority of the time you're camping the awning is extended anyway right? I can live without one window being open when the awning is retracted. Maybe you should be asking my wife this question since I'd probably be out riding anyway.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You must be thrilled to finally have your new Roo in the driveway! Looks like she fits perfectly








I would probably be a little miffed about the awning situation...pretty lame on Keystone's part if you ask me









Hey! How come your garage is larger than ours????
















Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> You must be thrilled to finally have your new Roo in the driveway! Looks like she fits perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come all of you HAVE garages? Rick would love to build one but he hasn't won the lotto yet, good luck on that Rick


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new Roo!

Enjoy.

BTW, yeah, that awning thing never made sense to me. Just like the awning on the 31RQS being placed in such a way as to interfere with hooking the door open.

Mark


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

The 23KRS awning does block the window.







You can open the window a couple of inches though.









The dinette window is one of the windows that would get used the most.

The awning when open shelters the cargo door, a definate plus.









On the 23RS the awning is farther back and allows the window to open.

Me thinks all Outbacks should have awnings that shelter both doors if the plan has two doors.









You know that weird Television Detective "Monk" - he notices every detail.

That Me


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Enough about the awning already... jeeez.

I get it, some of you don't like it and would get it changed. Well guess what, we aren't. It doesn't bother us that much. Deal with it and quit complaing. I mean does everyone who shows a pic of their 23krs get this treatment or am I just the lucky one?

I was hoping this thread was going to be a tad more upbeat but it has kinda been a bummer.

Maybe I need to start another one with an awning disclaimer in the subtitle for those that might take offense. Hopefully you can detect the sarcasm there. I'm really not as PO'd as I may sound but let's give it rest okay people?

To those of you who have not touched on the awning and are just happy for us, thank you very much! We're quite excited.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hey! How come your garage is larger than ours????


Because we're special.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm a new OB owner too. You are right, we kinda do go off on tangents.








Seems a lot of Folks here hold their OB in high esteem. If there is any area where the OB could be improved or upgraded we go for it. Perfection and utility/functionality is the goal. Besides - Keystone monitors the forum and looks to us for advise and suggestions. We become their unpaid "Focus Group" toward product improvement and customer loyalty.

Its also fun to see whats going to be said next. Never a dull moment.

Congrats on the Kargoroo!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

On my Outback, the awning pole is in the center of my bedroom window, but that window is a slider. It slides up to open and does not crank out. Have you checked out your???


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

FlashG said:


> We become their unpaid "Focus Group" toward product improvement and customer loyalty.


Has this helped with the delamination issues? I hope so.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is a nice looking TT you have there.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YAHOOOOO!!!!!!! Congratulations on your new arrival!

...and as for all those "awning nay-sayers"......ignore them!!! They're just jealous! They really hate it when ANYONE gets ANY thing on their Outbacks that they didn't get!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on your new ROO! I know you will love it as we do ours. It's sweet to be able to have a 2nd vehicle with you and people only see the one until you unload







Enjoy and ignore the awning police.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

We are SOoooo Happy for you!







I remember how excited we were when we first brought our "baby" home. And the excitement of stocking, and getting ready for the 1st trip out!

I hope all goes well and you have a wonderful time camping. Let us know how it went!

HEIDI


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome TT. Ive got an 05 28RSS but mine came with stabalizers. Are the scissor jacks standard now or did you have to pay extra? ---Mike B.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> I hope all goes well and you have a wonderful time camping. Let us know how it went!


Thanks and we will.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> Are the scissor jacks standard now or did you have to pay extra?


I'm not sure if they're standard or not but they came with ours. They might have been part of an option package though.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

FZ1dave said:


> After looking at Rollrs45 sig line it appears that his is the exact same way. My guess is that's just the way the 23krs comes.
> 
> I really don't see it being a big deal. I mean, the majority of the time you're camping the awning is extended anyway right? I can live without one window being open when the awning is retracted. Maybe you should be asking my wife this question since I'd probably be out riding anyway.


Hey FZ1..... don't make the same mistake I did!!!!!

We were packing up to leave a CG and started to retract the awning. I wasn't paying attention and the window over the dinette was open. When the stabilizer arms made contact with the open window........ it wasn't pretty.







I now have a permanent crease in the window frame. I'm actually surprised the window didn't shatter from the frame being torqued. The slight crease hasn't caused a problem thus far (except with my pride







) and I haven't noticed any leaks around the seal. This is a mistake I'll only make once...... I now check to make sure that window is closed every time.

Congrats on the new Roo...... I know you'll love it!

Check out my mods if you want some extra storage ideas!

Mike


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> Hey FZ1..... don't make the same mistake I did!!!!!


I'll keep that in mind.











> Congrats on the new Roo...... I know you'll love it!


We already do. Can't wait 'til Thursday...



> Check out my mods if you want some extra storage ideas!


Absolutely. Where do I find them?


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations! Welcome to the Rooer Crew.

I noticed the scissors jacks/stabilizers. Are these now standard equipment... or another modification?
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

TrippHammer said:


> Congratulations! Welcome to the Rooer Crew.


Thanks!



> I noticed the scissors jacks/stabilizers. Are these now standard equipment... or another modification?


No mod, it came like that. Apparently this is new for '08.


----------

